# Vieux PowerBook G4 fatigué cherche système Tiger



## Marteljea (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai le vieux Mac PowerBook G4 13 pouce, qui a un systeme fatigué, j'ai jeté des fichiers de safari qui perturbe le système.
J'ai bien l'intention de changer cette vieille machine, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas possible.
Par contre j'ai laissé le CD du systeme en Bretagne et je suis actuellement sur Nice pour encore quelque mois.

Si une brave âme pouvait me faire parvenir un CD d'installation sa m'aiderai beaucoup.
Ou si une autre solution existe, je suis preneur. Je suis sous TIGER

J'ai le. Systeme sauvegardé sur un disque non boot able. Pourriez vous me dire ou trouver les FICHIERS indispensable au systeme pour faire fonctionner safari. Si je remplace le dossier BIBILOTHEQUE  esse que sa peux marcher 
Cordialité 
JeanPierre.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2014)

Marteljea a dit:


> Par contre j'ai laissé le CD du systeme en Bretagne et je suis actuellement sur Nice pour encore quelque mois.



la poste 




Marteljea a dit:


> Pluie et beau temps nous asperge tous d'un soleil radieux ! *St Exuperie*


----------



## Marteljea (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour la poste faudrait avoir une personne en Bretagne qui soit capable de trouver le CD dans un carton.
C'est aussi bête que sa
Jean Pierre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h15 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> la poste



Bien sur par la poste


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2014)

Il me semble que les smileys stupéfaits de PowerDom renvoyaient à ce pauvre St Ex tristement massacré :rateau:


Si ta machine démarre encore, peut être peux tu essayer d'appliquer la dernière mise à jour *combo* de Tiger.


----------



## Marteljea (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Non la machine ne démarre plus . Elle me signale un KERMEL PANIC
J'ai tenté de mettre un CD de démarrage de TECTOL PRO impossible de passer le problème.
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Décembre 2014)

Il te faudra donc un CD système.


S'il te plait corrige le nom de cet écrivain ça m'arrache les yeux


----------



## Marteljea (10 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il te faudra donc un CD système.
> 
> 
> S'il te plait corrige le nom de cet écrivain ça m'arrache les yeux



C'est ce que je cherche justement.
J'ai tenté de regarder du côté des vieillesa ocaz mais pour l'instant j'ai rien trouvé.
Donc si une bonne âme a un CD systeme pour un POWER BOOK G4 se serait sympa

Demandé comme sa je caurige.
Cordialité 
Jean Pierre


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Décembre 2014)

Je ne pourrais pas t'aider, désolé.
Par contre, pourquoi n'essayerais-tu pas d'aller chez MCS à Nice ?
On ne sait jamais, ils peuvent peut-être te dépanner (à croire le site ils ont suffisamment d'ancienneté pour avoir connu et pratiqué Tiger).


----------



## Marteljea (11 Décembre 2014)

Oui j'ai tenté mais apparement il dise ne rien avoir gardé.
Sa malgrés ma prochaine promesse d'achat.
Sais t'on jamais je vais retenter.

Merci.
Cordialité
Jean Pierre.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2014)

Marteljea a dit:


> Oui j'ai tenté mais apparement il dise ne rien avoir gardé.


Qu'ils n'aient pas un CD système neuf je veux bien le croire mais qu'ils n'aient pas un dmg de Tiger quelque part me rend perplexe.
Pour une boite qui s'enorgueillit de 30 ans d'existence, éliminer toutes traces d'un OS vieux de 7 ans...
Peut-être que je me berce de douces illusions.


----------



## Marteljea (11 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Qu'ils n'aient pas un CD système neuf je veux bien le croire mais qu'ils n'aient pas un dmg de Tiger quelque part me rend perplexe.
> Pour une boite qui s'enorgueillit de 30 ans d'existence, éliminer toutes traces d'un OS vieux de 7 ans...
> Peut-être que je me berce de douces illusions.



Effectivement apres appel téléphonique il me confirme ne plus avoir aucun CD Ancien.
Par contre je leur est demandé de me prête une machine pour ouvrir le POWER BOOK en mode targuet ( appui  au démarrage sur Pomme P ).
La aussi sa ne leurs est pas possible. Il n'aurez pas de machine disponible.
Étant un très vieux client MCS, je crois que j'irais a l'Apple senteur d'a cote.

Par contre si une brave âme sur Nice pouvez se manifester pour me prêter  une machine sa serait sympa.

Cordialité
Jean Pierre


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2014)

z'ont pas l'air généreux.
Bref.

De mon côté je n'ai pas ce que tu cherches, désolé (sans compter que je ne suis pas sur Nice).


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2014)

je possède un DVD de MAC osX Tiger. c'est le noir, compatible avec toutes les machines supportant Tiger. je te le laisse pour 70 Euros.


----------



## Marteljea (13 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je possède un DVD de MAC osX Tiger. c'est le noir, compatible avec toutes les machines supportant Tiger. je te le laisse pour 70 Euros.



Bonjour,
Sympa merci.
C'est un peu cher, 50  sa t'irai.
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2014)

Je suggère que vous continuiez la négo par MP, please


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2014)

Ah ouais 70 pour Tiger, c'est vraiment cool comme tarif.
Ah, on me murmure dans l'oreillette qu'on peut le trouver pour bien moins cher sur le Net 
C'est vrai ça ? On peut trouver des très anciens Mac Os gratos ?


----------

